# kernel compile errors [SOLVED]

## ajnabi

I have been trying for 2 weeks to get gs-sources, gentoo-sources, or any of several other 

kernel-sources to compile.  I get errors at different stages.  The same thing hapens on two different model computers.

Sometimes the kernel will compile and it crashes at the module compilation.  Other times it doesn't get past the kernel compile.

I have tried genkernel and manual compile. This computer has had Gentoo installed previously, with no problems.

Any help with this would be appreciated.  

gcc veersion 3.3.2

gs-sources linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3

The last 25 lines of genkernel.log:

rm -f unix.o

ld -m elf_i386 -e stext  -r -o unix.o af_unix.o garbage.o sysctl_net_unix.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/net/unix'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/net/unix'

make all_targets

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/net'

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586   -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=sysctl_net  -c -o sysctl_net.o sysctl_net.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586   -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=socket  -c -o socket.o socket.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i586   -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=netsyms  -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -c netsyms.c

rm -f network.o

ld -m elf_i386 -e stext  -r -o network.o socket.o core/core.o ethernet/ethernet.o 802/802.o sched/sched.o netlink/netlink.o ipv4/ipv4.o ipv4/netfilter/netfilter.o unix/unix.o ipv6/ipv6.o ipv6/netfilter/netfilter.o packet/packet.o netsyms.o sysctl_net.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/net'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r3/net'

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any real genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* DO NOT REPORT KERNEL COMPILE FAILURES AS GENKERNEL BUGS!

*Last edited by ajnabi on Sun Nov 13, 2005 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## simwiz

hi, ive got basically the same problem, the thing is ive already installed gentoo before using the livecd and i cant see anything which has chnaged as in hardware which my cause the problem. 

did you solve this problem ? if so can you help me. in not then il try and get back to you and give you solution.

I see that it hangs at the module process which may be connected to the use flags. I did add extra flags of my own but edited the make.conf and recompiled no luck.

I am also getting errors on stage install. tried unpacking the stage tar but hung half way through. may be connected with cdrom read or hd write. ide cables etc. 

get back to me on that

----------

## ajnabi

I have tried on two different computeres with different hardware. No luck. 

I also seem to crash at the module phase.  I have cleaned out all my added USE flags 

and edited the kernel config to weed out any unneeded options.  I am now running the 

memtest on the gentoo boot disk just to make sure it's not a bad memory issue.  

I was thinking of putting a precompiled kernel onto the system 

just to get up and running for now.

I'll let you know if I make any progress.

----------

## simwiz

hi atm im downloading sources for a internet install. i got the same errors again on un-packing the stages but didnt even get close to recompiling.

im thinking it may be a livecd problem if your using it, so im now trying to cross out any problems which i can think of.

keep you updated. reply if any news. cheers

----------

## ajnabi

simwiz,

I have compiled gs-sources (2.4.20) on my debian machine.  I am now experiencing

the following error on boot: 

...

looks like loading fine and then:

...

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k ide-disk, errno = 2

hda: driver not present

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda6" or 03:06

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS Unable to mount root fs on 03:06

I don't know if it means anything but I typed mount after rebooting 

the livecd and chrooting.  It produced the following:

livecd / # mount

/dev/ROOT on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

I used the command "mke2fs -j /dev/hda1" to make an ext3 file system:

I have to figure out why mount is saying it's an xfs file system.

Also:

I noticed an md5sum warning before exiting the make process with errors:

md5sum: WARNING:1 of 13 computed checksums did NOT match 

The full error message is on another post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1165421#1165421

Have you gotten any of the same md5sum errors?

Also, to answer your previous question - No I haven't had any errors on the stage installs, only at the kernel compile stage.[url][/url]

----------

## simwiz

the first error is connected with the grub, lilo root device error. what you have to do is make sure root is not the root of your drive but the root of the boot partition  :Very Happy: 

problem solved.

roght for the check-sum problem which i also had my self, basically use a internet connection to gain access to portage and stage tar files. i then checked the stages files by a md5sum stage?.----.tar.bz2 file this seemed corrupt when i checked the live cd version but not the downloaded !!!

plus did you press enter at boot so you can pick the right kernel to work with. i found if i didnt use enter on boot prompt to load gentoos kernel i wasnt able to mount, PLUS why mount after chroot anyway ? isnt a need to ! you use mount to set the drives etc before you enter the system environment. plus im not sure if you can mount after chroot

by the way did you actually type "mount /dev/root" ? what was you trying to do ? mount root partition ? mount /dev/hda<a number> e.g. hdb1 is boot hdb2 is swap hdb3 id ROOT.

yes i also had the checksum error, must download of internet or burn the iso image again !

----------

## ajnabi

simwiz,

I typed mount to find out what my computer was mounting and which fs it was seeing.

It was using xfs and I had installed ext2. But I've fixed that now.

I found a bug error report from another post that is most likely the problem.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?

Thanks,

ajnabi

----------

## simwiz

right so you have still got a problem compiling stage3 type tars ?

If so ! I found that if you copy an iso on to cd they arnt scratch proof sounds silly but, i checked integeratity of the tar files on the cd ! the check digits didnt match so.. I downloaded thje stage 3 from manual internet stage installation section on the gentoo website. 

I basically emerged everything from the internet instead of the live cd, all works but expect a long wait for emerging your GUI if doing so. Im still not able to instal;l kde because it takes over 24 hours to compile. 

So im basically saying if you want up to date error free install download the files but make sure you do a mk5sum check. 

For fast quick install re-copy the iso onto a new cd (best option easy!)

if you get troubles with emergin gkde if you want to do so amke sure you 

have MAKEOPTS="-J1". i think it chaning compiling options to parralel may help 

get back to me , just mess about try different things but i tried the download versions they work  :Wink: 

ALSO, do you have enough space on hardrives

i'l reply when i can

----------

## simwiz

did you get it working

i tried installing gentoo again, any time i used stages from the livecd i wasnt able to compile. SO i just downloaded the stage tar from gentoo website.

i also never changed the make.conf if using a stage 3 install. only add use flags !

should work.

----------

## ajnabi

simwiz,

Yes,

I have a bootable system now.  I compiled using the stock config.  It did the trick.

Once I had the system up and running I tried changing just a few config parameters 

and re-compiled the kernel.  It compiled fine.  

Thanks!

ajnabi

----------

## simwiz

GREAT STUFF...

mark the post as solved, cheers 

by the way, i only tried compiling gentoo today didnt I when i came accross the problem that I had no more space on my hard drive device eeeeshh. going to try again tomorrow and see how it goes over two hard drives

----------

## Korr.ban

What livecd version was this with? Im using LiveCD 2004.0 and I have a compile problem also...

My post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194728

Update: Found solution...check my post

----------

